# Wear and Tear on Tacoma



## DaveMD (Sep 18, 2004)

I am thinking about snowplwoing with my 98, toy taco, 4 cyl , manual, extra cab. And i am curious as to how the truck will hold up to plowing some residential driveways. Will the truck last as long as if i didnt have a plow on it, and what parts will start breaking first and how much will it cost. thanks for the help.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The weight of the plow is a big factor as well as how much you transport it too. If you do not beat the truck doing your driveway and maybe a few other and do not drive around a lot with plow on and would think it would have a very limited effect on life span of truck. It is the abuse and driving all over with them on that takes its toll.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

the timbrens should be on and that stiffens the front end right up ,i hit everything and plow with pretty rough ,it takes a beaten i have an 01 with 60k on it so it is not a truck i plan on dumping soon i love it with the plow but put no more than the fisher 6,8.ld on it anything bigger will be pushing it if you want a wider p[low buy a full size truck otherwise the taco holds up fine i notice no extra reattles when the plow is off and the front end is in perfect shape ,.........paul


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Recommend you plow in low range. Ran my 4 runner commercially that way for years. No problems period.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Big truck or small, how you treat it with a plow will effect its life span and the "nicer" you are about it, the less the impact will be.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Tarkus

Wow your an expert on imports too?


----------

